# My New shop (New Photo added)



## Daniel (May 19, 2005)

well here it is. my new shop. I still have to add a few things, like storage space, tools racks, well of course. that will be after I put in the walls for all that to hang on. but that will have to wait for the floor to go in so they have something to set on. but the slope of the ground is a little much so that has to go first. other than that a mighty fine shop if i must say so.
Stay tuned for updates.







After about a month this is what I have. not one step closer to building on the actual shop. but have a lot less mowing to distract me.


----------



## JimGo (May 19, 2005)

Wow, that looks GREAT!  Lots of room.  I especially like the new tool holder design; it looks pretty practical.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 19, 2005)

You should have cleaned up a little more often, all the dust went and sprouted into a grass like substance and it looks to have germinated into a few new trees also. Let this go as a lesson to all of you (us) messy shop guys. []
On the other hand your shop is very free of clutter.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (May 19, 2005)

It's great, uncluttered, has a nice airy feeling and room to grow. The perfect shop for someone with claustrophobia!

I didn't see a roof mentioned, will that be an option?


----------



## tipusnr (May 19, 2005)

Nice string!


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 19, 2005)

Daniel,

You win!! Fantastis post, I am still laughing!


----------



## Gary Max (May 19, 2005)

See you already found a chair for the shop.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (May 19, 2005)

I can see clearly now, the walls are gone []


----------



## PenWorks (May 19, 2005)

Boy does that look familar, my new shop is just like that, only without the grass. []
Good luck on yours, mine is at a standstill, has been that way for 8 months. [V]


----------



## Ligget (May 19, 2005)

You won`t need a fire extinguisher either![]


----------



## jdavis (May 19, 2005)

Neds a tool rack for garden tools. Other than that, it's looking great. Plenty of room is a must. Like the location of the lathe.


----------



## swm6500 (May 19, 2005)

C00L!  I like a lot of space in the shop.


----------



## woodwish (May 20, 2005)

Needs more outlets I think-


----------



## rtjw (May 20, 2005)

Man thats huge, its like it takes up your whole yard.


----------



## jvsank (May 20, 2005)

Wow that looks alot like my future shop[]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (May 20, 2005)

Boy, the windows are nice and clean, I can see the yard perfectly through them!


----------



## alamocdc (May 20, 2005)

I like that fact that he built the whole thing out of glass! Saves on electricity for lighting during the day.[]


----------



## 53Jim (May 20, 2005)

Have you figured out how many pen blanks it's going to take to build the walls??? [] []


----------



## MDWine (May 20, 2005)

Is that indoor/outdoor carpeting?  Green is a nice color, but never saw carpet in a shop before! []


----------



## Daniel (May 21, 2005)

The carpet is very special. it is the secret to keeping it all so clean. the worms eat the sawdust []
actually I could post an update but am not as far along as I want to be for the next one. got stopped cold by having to repair a broken water pipe, (Not mine)
will be helping my parents and my nephew this weekend and then will be back at it. a big chunk of that slope is going to get dug out.


----------



## Darley (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />The carpet is very special. it is the secret to keeping it all so clean. the worms eat the sawdust []
> actually I could post an update but am not as far along as I want to be for the next one. got stopped cold by having to repair a broken water pipe, (Not mine)
> will be helping my parents and my nephew this weekend and then will be back at it. a big chunk of that slope is going to get dug out.



You're lucky to have some worms to keep your shop clean for myself I still use the vac, broom and dust pan, I like your shop is very bright that is good you save on electricity bill []and better still you don't need a dust collector as your shop is nice and airy [8D].

Serge


----------



## Darley (May 31, 2005)

Good on you Daniel look alway messy at the start, I see that you kept the little tree


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like a lot of work, Daniel. I don't know whether to pity or envy you. [}]


----------



## swm6500 (Jun 1, 2005)

Well Daniel, at least you have started.


----------



## Thumbs (Jun 16, 2005)

Whoa! You really did do some rippin' and tearin' with that lil'ol Bobcat did't you?  Good luck.  Love to see construction in progress!  Used to be a sidewalk superintendent, myself!


----------

